

Thinking of creating or joining a startup? Run through this questionnaire first. - scottc
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1fr8G26eBfqcZKpoQ27MLfKIIcSqspK5QObOOQD1XgCk/edit

======
scottc
This youtube video digs into the questions a bit more.
<http://youtu.be/AEZejqNNV00>.

